# Bar King miniature poodles



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

No personal experience with her, but my coworked who recommened Clarion to me also recommened Bar King. Jäger's pedigree has a fair amount of Bar King in it.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, PA. Will call and check.


----------

